# Looking for Clausing 6300 parts - compound upper slide (C-370) and  #4-1/2 MT to #3 MT Sleeve



## va3rjy (Dec 17, 2013)

[h=2]Looking for the following Clausing 6300 parts ...

- Compound upper slide (C-370)
- #4-1/2 MT to #3 MT Sleeve[/h]


----------

